# 105 equivalent SRAM?



## sjhiker

Two questions:

What groupset is equivalent of the shimano 105?
Most of the bikes I've road tested contain Shimano components, I'd like to test out a SRAM bike ($1500), what makes/models would be in this price range?

Thanks


----------



## Devastator

sjhiker said:


> Two questions:
> 
> What groupset is equivalent of the shimano 105?
> Most of the bikes I've road tested contain Shimano components, I'd like to test out a SRAM bike ($1500), what makes/models would be in this price range?
> 
> Thanks


Rival is suppose to be the equivalent, I think its a bit better. Cannondale CAAD 9-4 is Sram Rival with Sram Froce cranks. Its more than 1500, but Id assume its gona be onsale so they can make room for the CAAD 10. Personally Id go with Sram, I wanted Sram from the get go, but the Shimano equiped bike was cheaper.


----------



## Devastator

Balls I have no idea how to delete


----------



## Devastator

double post whoops


----------



## Cni2i

Agreed. Shimano 105s are probably equivalent to the SRAM Rival groupset. Ultegra with the Force and Dura Ace with the Red. I am sure some would argue that it's not that simple of a comparison, but I think that's a fairly reasonable comparison.


----------



## MarvinK

Weight-wise Rival is comparable to Ultegra And Force is similar to Dura Ace. Rival use about the same amount of lightweight Carbon as Ultegra, and while Force has more than DA, the DA cassette has ti cogs--I'd say they have comparable amounts of higher-end lightweight materials.

If you like the way SRAM shifts, you'll like it better than DA or 105. If you don't, it doesn't matter if it is Rival or Red--none will compare to Shimano. Based on weight and materials, I'd vote for:

Rival ~ Ultegra
Force ~ Dura Ace

Although you could argue the finish quality is a little higher on those Shimano groups (but I wouldn't go as far as to say Ultegra finish quality is as good as Force.


----------



## sjhiker

what's the difference in how SRAM shifts compared to Shimano?


----------



## TucsonMTB

sjhiker said:


> what's the difference in how SRAM shifts compared to Shimano?


Words fail me. You really need to visit a bike shop to experience the difference in operation between the single lever controls used by SRAM versus the two lever control design that Shimano uses.


----------



## sjhiker

Thanks. I figured from the previous response was a "feeling" difference rather than an obvious mechanical one.


----------



## aengbretson

Well Sram's shifters seem to have a more mechanical feel to them i.e. it takes a little more force but the action is more "positive". Shimano shifting is smoooooth and takes less effort than Sram, but some people don't like the dual-purpose brake lever. Sram feels more like Campagnolo in both lever shape and actuation force. The difference between Shimano and Sram is almost like that of a tiptronic automatic versus a true, single-clutch sequential transmission - on both you have to push something to shift, but the torque converter makes everything smooth while the sequential manual bangs out the gears, a feeling you just might prefer in a "performance" situation.


----------



## WhyRun

Apex - 105
Rival - Ultegra
Force with Red shifters - DuraAce
Red - 7 pro tour teams.


----------



## Retro Grouch

I just replaced a Shimano triple 9-speed 105 group wiith SRAM Apex. I would put Apex on equal footing with 105 in terms of function and quality. 

I think SRAM was very smart to introduce Apex and have the group equiped on bikes at a pricepoint that would apeal to the first time road bike buyer. It's well postured to gain more market share and a following that can work their way up the SRAM component ladder as they progress in road cycling. 

In other words, a newbie on Apex today may graduate to become a Cat 1 racer using Red tomorrow.


----------



## asad137

sjhiker said:


> what's the difference in how SRAM shifts compared to Shimano?


Shimano has two levers -- the brake lever swings, and there's a second lever under the brake lever. One lever is for upshifting while the other is for downshifting.

SRAM uses one lever to do both. You push it a little bit to shift one way; you push it further to shift the other way. There are some good videos on youtube that show how the mechanism works, with a neat little dual-finger ratchet mechanism that makes it all work.

Also, go ride it 

Asad


----------



## MarvinK

aengbretson said:


> Well Sram's shifters seem to have a more mechanical feel to them i.e. it takes a little more force but the action is more "positive". Shimano shifting is smoooooth and takes less effort than Sram, but some people don't like the dual-purpose brake lever. Sram feels more like Campagnolo in both lever shape and actuation force. The difference between Shimano and Sram is almost like that of a tiptronic automatic versus a true, single-clutch sequential transmission - on both you have to push something to shift, but the torque converter makes everything smooth while the sequential manual bangs out the gears, a feeling you just might prefer in a "performance" situation.



This is a great way to explain the difference--the tiptronic vs true manual is a great comparison.


----------



## avalnch33

Sram is aiming Apex at 105, with Apex being lighter and cheaper. Also you don't need a triple since the mid-cage rear der on the apex will let you run a 32 tooth cassette.

Rival is aimed at Ultegra. For the past 2 years the marketing pop for Rival is up against ultegra, but cheaper and lighter.  SRAM reps and some stores have a paper weight that compares Ultegra to Sram and the weight savings.


----------



## BluesDawg

If Rival = Ultegra, then Specialized Comp level road bikes with Rival as a same cost option to full 105 looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## sjhiker

BluesDawg said:


> If Rival = Ultegra, then Specialized Comp level road bikes with Rival as a same cost option to full 105 looks like a pretty good deal.



I've gone through quite a few bikes on Specialized's website and cannot find one with APEX components. For example, Roubaix has SRAM options (Rival) but then what I'm assuming is the next tier down has 105. Even Cannondale's CAAD goes from 105 to Rival.

Do you typically have to custom order a bike to get SRAM? I'm not about to break the bank to get a SRAM bike. Are there any major (non-boutique) manufacturers that use Rival on a $1500 bike?

edit: From a bit of searching, seems that the 2011 bikes aren't here yet..http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=208529


----------



## avalnch33

sjhiker said:


> I've gone through quite a few bikes on Specialized's website and cannot find one with APEX components. For example, Roubaix has SRAM options (Rival) but then what I'm assuming is the next tier down has 105. Even Cannondale's CAAD goes from 105 to Rival.
> 
> Do you typically have to custom order a bike to get SRAM? I'm not about to break the bank to get a SRAM bike. Are there any major (non-boutique) manufacturers that use Rival on a $1500 bike?
> 
> edit: From a bit of searching, seems that the 2011 bikes aren't here yet..http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=208529


2011 Specialized bikes aren't on the consumer website, but some stores have them in-stock. You can get a Apex Allez for $1400 and an Apex Roubaix for $2000. Awesome bikes and great gruppo with a super wide range.


----------

